# Spring Steelhead?



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I see a lot of guys put shot on the leader too, it is my preference to not, I dont run long leaders. Everyone finds what works for them. The best way to learn is experience.


----------



## jbck109 (Jan 24, 2012)

Trout King said:


> I see a lot of guys put shot on the leader too, it is my preference to not, I dont run long leaders. Everyone finds what works for them. The best way to learn is experience.


Agreed, I do see some good points to your way though. I may switch back to your method when running jigs, but with flies, I think the weight on the leader helps. It has been an exrtemely loong learning curve for me, and that is what I have found to work the best. Just wanted to give the op the knowledge that has taken me a very long time to acquire through trial and error without all the disappointment I had before success.


----------

